# 4 does due mid March 2021



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We have 4 does due March 14-15th, so we're getting into the last month of pregnancy. I worry because these girls were getting more grain than they needed at breeding and first month, but when I realized that my husband and kids were feeding them too much, I quickly had them to wean them way back, and we have slowly started to work them up again adding in some cracked corn, alfalfa pellets and beet pulp so hopefully that will help keep them in good shape.

I haven't been able to get pics, but did take a video of them last week on Feb 6th when we came back from a walk. 
Does in order they appear -

Mindy - just turned 3yo/2nd kidding, smaller doe and is 'my baby.' She is huge and I am worried about multiples with her. I can't even say how nervous I am and how bad my anxiety is worrying about this brat, she is truly my 4th child. She was an itty bitty triplet runt that we raised on a bottle, but owns this place, knows she is a goat and is a Houdini with gates lol
9/1/20 152.4lbs.
2/4/21 212.2lbs.

Athena (red doe) will be 2 in April, first kidding. Praying everything goes smoothly for her. My daughter bought her last year and she has been such a nice addition to our little herd.
9/1/20 167lbs.
2/4/21 204.4lbs.

Harmony - Just turned 5yo/4th pregnancy. Mindy was her first born from set of triplets, then she had twins, and last year triplets. She is massive this year. 
9/1/20 199lbs 
2/4/21 257.8lbs.

Magna - turning 3 next month/2nd pregnancy. She was afraid to cross the bridge because there were people on the other side of our place lol. She is a big, long doe, super, super SUPER sweet. She is also Athena's older, full sister! They are like night and day in every way except the fact they both LOVE their faces to be rubbed. She is kind of the outcast of this group and more standoffish since getting pregnant so I try to keep an eye on her and make sure she is eating and getting her share of things. 
9/1/20 186.6lbs (she'd just weaned kids not long before that and needed a little weight)
2/4/21 241.0lbs.

(1) February 6, 2021 - YouTube

They are all bred to this buck, older pic since I don't have any of him on this computer. Love this guy and miss him so much. We sold him to a wonderful family after we were pretty certain these girls were bred. My daughter doesn't want to mess with or show big bucks


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Ahh beautiful girls ❤. Excited to see what they have for you


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Pretty girls! Poor things look huge! Very handsome buck as well. Should have some very nice kids on the way!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pretty does.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank You, we adore these girls and definitely adored the buck and so glad he is in a wonderful home.

The girls are due in just under a month as of Sun/Mon. They are not amused by the cold and icy/snowy weather. We have been locking them in the old barn at night since the weather is so lousy. I am hoping to get them moved to the other barn in the next couple of weeks once I figure out how to move the moms and babies out. I'll have to move stuff out of the old barn, and fix it up temporarily. We need to finish the buck pen shelter, and fix the fence so we have a place to wean the boys. So much to do I'm so stressed about getting it done. Our babies are 7 weeks old this week so it won't be long before the boys will be weaned.

Here's a video from yesterday after I gave the girls some lunch and persuaded them to go out with me for a walk. They hesitated going back in. It was funny anyway because I can't get them to eat Tums, so I smashed them up in a baggie and mix them with their lunch, and they were not amused. But they went back in to clean up the dust. Today they cleaned it all up without a fuss.






Then today after getting freezing rain, sleet, and snow they were definitely not happy to venture out, yet didn't want to go back inside. The ice under the snow made it hard for them to walk. I didn't want them to venture too far since it is harder for Harmony on the ice, didn't want her tripping in a hole.

Mindy is so yucky, staining like crazy, definitely a genetic thing regardless as a lot of does in her family do that. Triplets are common in her family. It's going to warm up after Saturday so I am hoping to get her rear end cleaned up and tail shaved as well as the other girls. Harmony usually starts to stain about 3 weeks out and don't want them getting scald.

Here's video today that made me laugh, Mindy just had that look 'I'm over this crud' and Magna kept pawing at the snow and ice, clearly not pleased. Athena and Harmony looked like they were just disgusted and defeated.






This was as far as they were willing to go lol. I crossed the bridge so I could peek at the back and make sure no trees had fallen. Normally they'd be right on my heels.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Mindy has a very big horn set for her age!

Excited to see the kids. This is the same buck they were bred to last year right? (Or one of the twin bucks)


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

3 weeks! So far they seem to be doing okay, the weather really has had me worried as I can imagine it was hard on them. It's slowly warming up and we'll be in the 40s/50s. A lot of the snow and ice have melted, and I think most will be gone tomorrow.

We weighed the girls yesterday. They are huge and miserable.
Harmony - 271lbs.
Mindy 226.4lbs.
Magna - 252lbs.
Athena - 220lbs.

We're checking ketones every other day, and increased them to 3 feedings a day - breakfast, lunch and dinner. They are getting a mix of goat pellets, alfalfa pellets, beet pulp, and morning/evening we give some cracked corn, and 1x a day we add some Tums. 
Animal crackers every other day at the least, and Fastrack probiotics a few times a week. 
I am not used to feeding Alfalfa pellets, so I'm concerned maybe I am not giving enough or giving too much. They do get some alfalfa hay, and started giving Tums 1x a day.



SalteyLove said:


> Mindy has a very big horn set for her age!
> 
> Excited to see the kids. This is the same buck they were bred to last year right? (Or one of the twin bucks)


Mindy definitely has big horns for being a smaller, younger doe. But... you should see her udder now, wow. It's massive. I need to get pictures. I cleaned up their tails yesterday, poor Mindy was staining so badly with her tail getting her so nasty. 
We kept my daughters buck and bred everyone to him. But last year Harmony & Magna were bred to his brother/my son's buck, and Mindy was bred to this buck. 
I really like his kids, we have one that is a mini me and praying he grows out well. Depending on what these girls have, I honestly was hoping my daughter will have a couple of nice home bred bucks to show, and use the 'mini me' buck on some does, and breed the rest to outside bucks vs buying a buck this year. Instead I'd like to just get a nice yearling doe, and work on finishing everything up before investing in another buck next year. But... we'll see.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I haven't been on much the last week - had to have a back tooth pulled after the filling came out taking most of the tooth above the gum with it. Had a root canal years ago, so thankfully no real pain, but it's been a 'fun' week. Still fairly sore, but honestly I should have just had it pulled years ago.

The girls are doing okay so far. Miserable to say the least. Due in 11-12 days. We're giving Mindy and Magna nutritional support via drench to help them out as Mindy had small ketones the other day and Magna was trying to get Moderate. Magna has been on my radar for a long time, as I just don't know what is going on with her, she seems fine other than not wanting to eat feed. Then I realized the night before last, maybe she has been depressed? We sold her doe kid back in Dec and I am really wondering if that has something to do with it. 
Mindy is just so full of baby she tries to eat but can't eat much at a time. 
We have added in a sweet goat feed for the girls, and pretty much free choice feeding so they can eat a little here and there. We also added in some Amplify (hi fat horse supplement), they get alfalfa pellets, but we have stopped the beet pulp and cracked corn.

Otherwise they all seem to be doing good. They got to go out and browse last week but thanks to the heavy rain, they are afraid to cross the bridge as the creek is very high and I am sure the back area is probably flooded. It's not much better in the rest of their area, but we're slowly trying to dry out a bit.

Here's a video from last week of the girls out enjoying themselves despite nothing to really graze on. Notice all the poor trees we get to cut up when my husband replaces his chainsaw. All these trees are pretty much dead now thanks to a bug (I forget what it's called). Eventually we'll have to cut them all down. When we moved here, this was all wooded area, no grass, and you'd get lost trying to walk through it all.

Video - Mindy, Magna, Athena (red) and Harmony is the one in the very back looking disgusted at the lack of green.


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

Pretty girls! They are so big! Adorable


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice as usually.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I haven't been able to get on in a while! Things have been crazy busy this past week to the point I have been exhausted and pretty much going from 4am-8pm. 
We've had issues with the girls which has me kicking my own butt as I think it all stemmed from too much feed through pregnancy, or maybe even adding in some cracked corn to their feed. I just have no idea, but we'll definitely make major changes next breeding season. 

Magna has not been well the past few days, her ketones were up and down, and she wasn't really eating Monday evening, so we induced her. She seems to be holding her own, and is currently at 32 1/2 hours post inducing and in labor. I'm watching her close on barn cam to see if she starts pushing soon or if I need to go in and check. I was up checking camera every 30-45 minutes through the night when I had my alarm set for every hour, so very little sleep!

Mindy has been staying at small amount of ketones, but is active, just not eating much feed that I can tell, and not much hay. She is miserable, and has a massive udder.
Athena started testing for ketones the other day and acting off, so we started drenching her too and got her down to negative/trace. It's been pure chaos. Meanwhile, Harmony just goes about her business. 

Athena is due Sunday and Mindy, and Harmony (and Magna) on Mon. At this point I am planning to induce Mindy and Athena to kid Fri night or Sat since I will be off work. I am worried Mindy could have big twins or triplets, and not sure about Athena. Harmony definitely looks like a herd. So hopefully it will give me a few days to get things done here in the event we have multiples (bottle babies), and rest before heading back to work next Wed.

So fingers crossed for Magna and her babies. They will be 5 days early. On top of this we also need to wean the Dec kids so I can get them all out of the kidding barn and move the other 3 pregnant girls in and get the other 2 stalls set up (currently opened into a creep area).


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Prayers for Magna and the rest of your girls. Wow, you sound busy. I hope everything goes well. Hang in there!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I’m keeping my fingers crossed for Magna and the others! Hope all goes well and you don’t get too stressed out.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks I really do appreciate it. Magna is doing okay so far. I did go in and check her about an hour ago and she was open but not fully dilated, I massaged her a bit, and could touch baby, but with all sacks in tact and still a bit tight I let her be as I can't make out what part of the baby through all the sacks - I'm hoping she will break water on her own. Of course she thought I pulled out a baby and was looking for it. I'm making a quick early lunch and watching her on the camera. Will go out after I eat and see if she is progressing.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Gah so nerve-wracking! I'm so sorry about the Toxemia issues for your poor girls. I hope everything goes great.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope everything went well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry to hear about all your troubles, hope things get better.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Just checking in to see how Magna’s doing. Hoping everything went well!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

How is Magna? Has she delivered? Im so sorry for all the toxemia issues. I hope you get your feed situation worked out. Please keep us informed how you and the girls are doing. Sending prayers! (pray)


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She delivered quads this afternoon! 3 does and 1 buck. Everyone seems to be doing good! We thought she was done after 3. But something told me she wasn't so I went in and surprise surprise there was the buck kid at the edge of the birth canal. I'm heading to bed as 4am comes early, but as soon as I can I'll share some pictures. I am still shocked she had 4! No wonder she couldn't eat!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Quads! She didn’t have room for food poor baby! I’m glad to hear that things are ok. Sleep well, you’ve earned it,


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

CONGRATULATIONS! SO AWESOME!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, congrats.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations on the quads! I’m glad all went well!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank You! Sorry, I've been trying to get on here and post. We've just been crazy busy! I had to work the last couple of days, and getting done outside around 8-9pm then going to bed and getting up at 4am. Whew! I'm off for the next 4 days thankfully!

Magna seems to be feeling a little better, but isn't eating much yet. We still need to pull 2 babies off of her tomorrow, but do have all of them pretty much drinking from the bottle. 
Her labor was progressing, but then just seemed to stand still. Problem was, first 2 girls were stuck and not budging. Getting the first girl out was tough, but then she delivered the other 2 with no issues. We thought she was done, nursed kids, doing barn chores, and I noticed her laying down and pushing. Hubby thought it was placenta. So I stuck around and watched her. She was pushing again, and I told him I need to go in and check and sure enough there was the buckling, head and feed at birth canal but for some reason she couldn't get him into it. He was a hard pull. My muscles are still complaining.

We induced Mindy and Athena at about 10:20pm tonight. Fingers crossed that they kid with no issues. Mindy is my baby, and I'm a super nervous mama! She is just so big and full of baby. We wanted them to kid while I am off of work, but also while my husband and daughter are here to help. 
Harmony looks like she is starting to get closer too. Udder is starting to fill, she's more miserable than ever, and starting to get a sunken in look in her hips.

Here's some lousy cell phone pics of Magna and her babies.









































































We took out a panel and opened 2 stalls up for them, but will have to divide it when we pull kids.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Poor Manga, she looks Like a deflated balloon now the babies are out. I’m sure she’ll be fine under your great care in no time. 
Good luck with Mindy and Athena, I’m sure everything will be ok. My favorite little girl Minerva is a FF and due in two weeks so I can understand your fears. I have the same thoughts running through my mind.
The babies are adorable!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are cute.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

The babies are so sweet. 3 of them are taking the bottle pretty well but the 4th refuses. The stubborn doe and her bigger sister will stay on mom most likely. We're going to try and separate the babies from her into another stall in just a few minutes. I planned to do it yesterday and then this morning. We've just been so busy it's been crazy. 

Mindy and Athena are in labor, I don't know how close as we've been running errands most of the day. Mindy is very vocal and telling me about it, so I'm grabbing a quick bite to eat, and getting towels ready and medicine box and will go sit with her for a while. 
Athena walks around, stands, walks around, stands by herself. She was in the front run in shelter when I got home while Mindy and Harmony were in the barn.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Okay Mindy and Athena! Real simple and easy now


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Yay! Best of luck with the girls, happy kidding!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Always seems to be one kid who is stubborn in the crowd.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

How are Mindy & Athena today? Your quads are BEAUTIFUL! I love that Babies SHOW STANCE:inlove::inlove:
Good luck with you next 2 girls. Get some rest and keep me posted please!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Whew! The last 24 hours have been crazy and busy. I just got a chance to pull my laptop out and get on here. I'm a walking zombie, have had 2 hours of sleep since 5am yesterday! 
Athena kidded around midnight with triplets, one was DOA and pale so it's been gone for a while and was a big doe, so I am wondering if that had anything to do with why she started feeling yucky and having issues with ketones?
She has a strong, red buck, and a weaker, smaller red doeling. We have the little doe in the house trying to get her strong and on the bottle. I had to syringe feed her here and there all night and day and she finally started taking an ounce or two of real colostrum vs. the colostrum replacer.

Mindy kidded 3 traditional bucks! They are BIG boys and I don't know how she did it! First boy was breech with feet tucked under and I tried to find a leg, but she was like, nope, and pushed him out. I grabbed his tail and tried as gently as possible to help her get him out so he didn't suffocate. She has a massive udder, while Athena barely has enough for 1. My husband milked her out a bit this afternoon so I could give some of her colostrum to the little doe.

Sadly, I haven't taken pictures! We were just so busy I haven't had a chance. I hope to finally get everyone weighed and some pictures tomorrow.

One of Magna's girls has really funky front legs, and one of them is definitely messed up from me having to pull her. I will have to get video and see post it to see what everyone thinks we could do for it. My husband thinks splinting it with vet wrap should help so we'll see.

Now we're just waiting on Harmony to kid. I thought maybe she'd go today but didn't so hopefully tomorrow on her due date.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Without seeing the legs. If its contracted tendons , use toilet paper cardboard and wrap with ace bandages. They are light weight, but can help support and straighten legs. Also warm water to help relax the tendons before you stretch the legs. Selenium given, just a small amount will help. Im sure you know all of this. With your exhaustion, just a reminder!
Congrats on all the wee ( big) ones. Im sorry you lost one. Happy kidding..hopefully after some sleep!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Moers I appreciate it. I did give her a little more selenium e gel, but haven't done anything else. Her front ankles were weak and have strengthened and she is doing better, but that front leg I had to pull definitely has issues  I'll definitely get pics tomorrow. She uses it, but it's weak.
We're very sad about the baby that didn't make it, a BIG beautiful red doe. I'd guess she's been dead for at least a few days if not more although she looked full term. Eyes were closed and gums pale. I honestly would rather lose them like that than during or after the birthing process. 

Everyone seems to be doing okay, but I am just exhausted. I took an hour and a half nap a little while ago, but needed to get up and get Athena's little doe some milk. She drank about 2oz. I hope to put a sweater on her and take her out to interact with Magna's 2 bottle babies. 
I'm getting ready to go out and give them their bottle then try to get some zzz's. I thought Harmony might kid today with a mild personality change, but I think it's probably because she is by herself in the back part of the barn, but she can see the others in their stalls. Hopefully she lets me sleep between feeding babies and kids tomorrow.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I'd give a cod liver oil capsule to the little doeling for a boost, as well as what @Moers kiko boars said, a few extra vitamins will really help. I'm getting to the point of giving one to all my kids they seem to get spunkier quicker with them. 
I can't wait for pictures but I hope you're getting rest more! 
I hope Harmony cuts you some slack and kids around 11am, after breakfast, But before lunch. Good luck!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks GoofyGoat I have to go to the store later to get more milk for bottle babies. Harmony is in active labor so I can't leave yet. I also haven't had a chance to get video of the baby's leg to show you guys. 

This has truly been the most dramatic kidding season we've ever had, that is for sure. 
I went out at midnight to feed Magna's bottle babies, and check on everyone, and found Mindy's big boy not doing well. I'm really not sure what is going on with him. I'm thinking either pooping in his sack or too much milk could be the culprit. I've done enema's, given Spectogard and B-complex which are my go to meds with sick babies especially those who poop in the sack or have moms with thick or large amounts of milk. He did have a ton of meconium, then just a few 'plugs' of hard, round, pale yellow looking poop. We'll leave him alone as far as enema's go. We started him on PenG and I'm syringe feeding him colostrum replacer a little at a time and gave a tiny bit of Power Punch. 
He will lay there and cry - barking like a dog, then seem okay, then does it again. Shivers, but last check of temp was 101.7. 

Athena's little girl is improving a little bit. She did get constipated a bit, and hopefully now that we've got her on whole milk recipe, and adding mineral oil it will help keep her from stopping up.

Magna still isn't eating, and Athena looks like she doesn't feel 100%, so they are both on PenG. I meant to start all of that yesterday and totally spaced it as I was working on trying to keep Athena's little doe (runt) going in the right direction.

Mindy seems to be doing fine, but I do worry that she has way too much milk and need to go milk her out some. Otherwise, as soon as I open her stall door she is gone - running to the feed stall to investigate and wait for me to open the lid on everything so she can pick what she wants lol. I'm so glad she seems to be doing well. 

Whew.

So here I am watching Harmony laboring and praying everything goes smoothly with her. This is one kidding season I am ready to be over, whew.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

How is Harmony? Any wee ones yet?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Harmony kidded at 12:20pm with twin red does! Yes, twins not a whole herd lol! One of them is pretty big, probably the biggest kid she has ever produced as she normally has 6-8lb. kids and I'd guess this one is in the 10lb. range. The smaller one is probably closer to the 8lb. range. 

Mindy's boy finally passed poop and has diarrhea, but started feeling better. My daughter is home from school today as she wasn't feeling well yesterday, and she has been such a huge help today and feeling better. She brought him out and put him on mom while I was picking stalls and got him to nurse. Hopefully he bounces back. 

Athena's little doe had a similar issue, and is now pooping regularly and taking about 3-4oz. of milk at a time. 

Whew. 

I'll try to get pics but my cell phone takes terrible pics. It's rainy, cool, windy and dark here today. Perfect kidding weather right?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on all the kids!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Congrats on the Red Doeling twins. So glad All is well and Harmony is good! YAY! Sounds like the other little ones are getting better. Hang in there. !


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank You! Whew, this was definitely the craziest kidding season ever! I have to say, I was so relieved that Harmony only had 2 to end it lol. Everyone seems to be doing okay. I was finally able to lay down a little after 7pm for a few hours, but still feel very exhausted. I'm getting ready to go feed the 2 bottle babies outside and check on everyone, then sleep until their next bottle. 
I am hoping I can hopefully get Athena's doe kid outside tomorrow with the other 2 bottle babies and need to pull 1 off of Mindy. I'm debating selling one of Mindy's as a bottle kid, but will decide tomorrow. 

The weather has been crazy. It was warm, then cooled off, and today was just so nasty, low 40s, with wind gusting around 20mph most of the day, then the rain. Tomorrow? 68!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow congrats.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Geez, you must be wiped out. At least you got a little nap in, those help. I’m glad Harmony had a no drama birth for you and just the perfect number of kids...(2)
Get some rest, you’ve earned it


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank You I appreciate it! I feel a little better today, but am so drained. My poor house is so neglected I just cringe lol. It'll come back together in the next few days. 
I return to work tomorrow for the next 6 days, yuck. I work part time and don't like doing more than 3 days in a row, but I'll just have to get through it. I need the $$ now that we have all these bottle brats again although these are too cute and innocent to call brats like the 3 we just weaned lol.

Everyone seems good today, the little girl we have had in the house is now out with the other 2 bottle babies. She is doing better but her poop smells awful - infection. I'm treating her with Spectogard but if it still stinks then I'll have to start her on penicillin. 
I'm getting ready to pull one of Mindy's babies, and it breaks my heart, but I know it has to be done.

I managed to get a few pictures last night with my phone (takes lousy pics though) and have some random stuff on my phone.

Here's Athena's tiny runt girl that we had to bring in the house, my daughter is already attached to her. 









She looks big, but really she is tiny









Magna's 2 bottle babies - smaller one is the smallest doe, and then the big one is the buck. These 2 are just so sweet!









Instead of sleeping in the dog house, they sleep behind it, but this is how he likes to sleep lol! I had to pull it away from the wall I was afraid he'd get stuck. 









Athena's doe again









Mindy had to be right by me when Athena was delivering or she'd yell and yell - she was laboring as well.









Then Mindy got tired of Athena's scene and went over where she tried to lay on Harmony lol
I didn't really get good pics, missed the moment but it was funny. Here was right after, and look at that massive kidding udder.









My son's dog, Dokkabi was right by my side all the wee hours of Sunday morning while I worked on Athena's doe. She licked her, and was so concerned, I was very proud of her trying to help me with the baby, it was very sweet. She is pretty scared of the goats since the moms and now older babies just want to beat her up lol









Mindy's triplets last night. The one with no sweater on is the one that was sick. How in the world did she carry so much baby full term? They are huge. She birthed them out like they were nothing!









Planning to keep these 2 on her, and pull the smaller boy off today.









Magna and her 2 girls were snoozing, it was so sweet.


















Had to check on the Dec babies we weaned Friday and refill feeders. Love them, they are such a silly bunch.









One of Harmony's girls born yesterday









and her 2nd one









Athena's buckling


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Wonderful pictures! The new kids are Amazing. They seem to improve every breeding. Lots of happy faces. Love the sweaters,,,thet help alot! I hope you can rest before you have 6 days of work. And Im sure your daughter will be helpful with all the kids..lol


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Awww! Cuteness overload! So many babies so little time. Your daughters amazing stepping up to the plate like that. Great job


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Way too cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, so cute.


----------

